
Ask HN: When you realize your idea isn't that original - zach417
A month ago while getting my feet wet with deep learning, I realized that it&#x27;s a pain to find pre-trained models for use and inspection, so I&#x27;ve been working pretty hard to build a tool to host these models that are sparsely scattered across the web. However, tonight I found out that https:&#x2F;&#x2F;algorithmia.com&#x2F; does something pretty similar, albeit with less of a community-first, open source vibe.<p>I&#x27;ve fallen for this trap of thinking my idea is original before, and I have been wrong every time I&#x27;ve made that assumption.<p>Does anyone have any wisdom to impart for handling the realization that your idea isn&#x27;t as special as you thought--after you&#x27;ve spent some time working on it?
======
cocktailpeanuts
i have had some original ideas, and the key to having original ideas is not
what you think.

It's less about actually having original ideas, but more about being able to
perceive whether an idea is original or not.

In your case, you lack that quality, and that's why you "thought" your idea
was unique. It has nothing to do with whether you're an original person or
not.

Let's say you come up with 100 ideas per month. If you're unable to figure out
if your idea is original or not, you will probably go with the first idea you
thought was cool. After one month you'll realize it's not original at all.

This is NOT a failure of yourself as a creative person. This is a failure of
yourself as a person who can't lack knowledge about the field AND lack ability
to do good enough market research. Imagine what you could have done during
that one month if you were better at telling original ideas from unoriginal
ones.

So the solution is simple:

1\. Keep studying and trying new things in different fields. You'll soon have
enough knowledge to be confident that when you come up with an idea you think
is original, it actually IS original.

2\. Learn to be better at research: This is crucial. The more you do this the
better you'll get at this, and you'll pick up your own skills. After a while,
you'll become so good at market research that you can be at least 80%
confident that your idea is original in a field you've never seen before,
after a couple of days of market research.

------
tlb
If it's a good idea, many people will have it. You have to win through better
execution.

------
seanwilson
For one idea, there's always going to be lots of ways to deliver a
product/service for it so you should be able to find a niche. If you came up
with a 100% original amazing idea it would likely be copied quickly anyways.

------
externalreality
You are 99.999% a clone of every other human being. You are physically
incapable of having an original idea. However, all human beings are blessed
with creativity and have strong BS engines. Use your creativity and BS engine
to make your idea seem fresh and new. Execute better and sell, sell, sell.
Don't listen to haters and keep moving forward. That is all.

------
miguelrochefort
It's good that you realized it. 99% of people don't.

Just look at all the apps, websites, software, companies out there. It's
crazy. The vast majority of them are worthless duplicates.

